# Take advantage of summer



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I went to my local hydroponics store to pick up some stuff to grow HC in my back yard. I'm using Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil for substrate.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Great idea!! 

When did you start this? 

How are you feeding the plants? 

How is it going so far?

With a bit more info I could be tempted to do this too (after seeing the HC niko sent me emersed grown)!


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope its a sucess! My HC burn in 1 hour of sunlight. Fully hooded. Well its texas of course.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

That has real potential.

In the TX sun, it might need something like that whitewash that green houses paint on their glass to keep it from over heating.

Time and experimentation will get this working really well I bet.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Luckily Greg is in a coastal city in Southern California


----------

